# Corsa, Zytek Bringing Hybrid Prototype to ALMS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Corsa Motorsports has announced a revolutionary program aimed at the 2009 American Le Mans Series that will see the Utah-based team field a hybrid-powered Zytek in the LMP1 class. Corsa will compete as a Zytek factory team with its hybrid set to debut at Petit Le Mans and the Green Challenge at Road Atlanta on October 4. 
Corsa Motorsports owner and principal Steve Pruitt unveiled the program Friday at the Detroit Sports Car Challenge presented by Bosch, Round 9 of the 2008 season. 
"This is a landmark announcement not just in the American Le Mans Series but for North American motorsport in general," said Scott Atherton, President and CEO of the American Le Mans Series. "We have said for some time that our platform which encourages manufacturers to develop new technologies and relevant automotive innovation is ideally suited for the challenges the auto industry faces. And as concerns over oil, energy and climate change continue to play prominently in headlines around the world, here is an example that offers a practical, real-world advancement that will be tested and developed in the most extreme environment in the world."
The addition of the Zytek hybrid to the grid gives the Series' premier class entries that are powered by four different alternative fuels: sulfur-free diesel, E10, cellulosic E85 and the electric hybrid, a mix of E10 and electricity.
"Zytek and Corsa Motorsports deserve admiration and applause for taking this tremendous step in bringing another alternative power source into the American Le Mans Series," he added. "We are thrilled with the confirmation of this ground-breaking entry debuting at Petit Le Mans and The Green Challenge as it is an ideal example of why the American Le Mans Series truly is the Global Leader of Green Racing."
Initial tests of the car were held at Donington Park in the UK in July with additional tests ongoing in the UK before the car is transported to the United States prior to Petit Le Mans.
"Zytek is well known within the motorsports industry for its race-winning prototype cars and engines," Atherton said. "However, what most are not aware of is that Zytek is a world leader in gas-electric hybrid technologies for road cars. In fact, many of the largest auto manufacturers are utilizing Zytek hybrid technology in their road car applications. The Zytek/Corsa hybrid LMP1 car represents the cutting edge of hybrid development with technologies being developed on the race car that will soon be transferred to the road cars of tomorrow."
The Zytek LMP1 Hybrid
The car is based on a Zytek 07S carbon fiber/aluminum monocoque employing typical wishbone suspension with rack and pinion steering and fitted with a Ricardo six-speed sequential gearbox using a Zytek electronic gear shift system. The car will be powered through a combination of an ethanol-fueled internal combustion engine and a three-phase induction electric motor. 
The ethanol-fueled engine is a newly designed Zytek 90-degree normally aspirated 4.5-liter V8 with four overhead camshafts and four valves per cylinder with an output of 625 hp. The electric motor is a direct drive Zytek proprietary design powered by an on-board lithium-ion energy storage system with a KERS (kinetic energy recovery) supplemental regeneration system. 
The heart of the system is the energy storage/battery system which enables the collection and conversion of mechanical energy to electrical energy permitting use of the electric motor resulting in more efficient power and a lower carbon footprint. The lithium-ion battery used on the car is supplied by Zytek shareholder Continental AG of Germany.
ADDITIONAL QUOTES
Steve Pruitt, Corsa Motorsports Owner and Principal
"I am truly excited about this opportunity with Zytek. Not simply because Zytek constructs one of the best Le Mans prototype cars, but because of the technological relevance this car represents as society looks to the world's need for global energy reform. The LMP1 chassis will be fitted with a full hybrid system - one that is untried in the harsh conditions of endurance racing. If it proves successful, it will transcend motorsports by its social and technical relevance. Bringing such technology forward in a safe, reliable and competitive manner is a true challenge. Our excitement is bolstered by the fact that the American Le Mans Series - the only remaining non-spec series - actively promotes the development and use of such technologies confirming the Series' position as the most relevant series in motorsports. As society begs for changes in energy consumption and carbon footprints, Corsa is pleased to have the opportunity to be a part of the research and development of this technology which will one day find itself beneficial to everyday lives outside of motorsport."
Bill Gibson, Zytek CEO
"We are delighted that, on the 10th anniversary of the Panoz Q9 hybrid Le Mans car, we have been able to resurrect the project with the help of Steve Pruitt and Corsa Motorsports. Obviously, our technology has progressed rapidly over this period and our new car encompasses these advances. 
"However, the whole of idea of the Q10 is to increase our rate of development of hybrid drivetrains for road car use. The motorsports arena is a perfect environment to develop new ideas and train engineers. The vast majority of Zytek's road car products have evolved from our involvement in motorsport. Races run under the Le Mans rules are, by far, the most rewarding development medium since they encourage new technologies in a competitive environment. Their endurance character enables us to evolve road car technologies in a more structured situation than most other series, which tend towards one make springs. The Le Mans organizers seem very much in touch with the real world needs to save fuel and lower emissions. We look forward to developing our Q10 hybrid racecar over the coming years starting with a 'toe-in-the-water' at Petit Le Mans in October."


----------

